# Sutton: coffee desert?



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm about to start a new job in Sutton (the London one) and it really does seem to be completely devoid of good coffee options. I've tried a couple of decent places in Croydon (Camden Coffee House and Matthews Yard) and Kingston seems to have quite a few options these days, but is that really the closest I'm going to get?

(Here in Beckenham I am forever grateful for Fee & Brown which is always gratifyingly busy!)


----------

